# How do I work out my lorry's payload????!!



## bonbeau (14 August 2012)

Having a blonde moment, may be easy to work out but I need to work out the payload on my box, I have gvw and axle weights with the paperwork....can I work it out from these? or do I literally just need to go and get it weighed??!!

Thanks!


----------



## ROG (14 August 2012)

bonbeau said:



			Having a blonde moment, may be easy to work out but I need to work out the payload on my box, I have gvw and axle weights with the paperwork....can I work it out from these? or do I literally just need to go and get it weighed??!!

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Only way is to get it weighed empty and then deduct that figure from the GVW to get the payload

Alternate way is to load it and then take it to a weighbridge and if overweight return to loading point and take off excess weight - this can be done legally providing it is not deemed unsafe


----------



## bonbeau (14 August 2012)

Ok, Thanks Rog. Best be off to find a local weighbridge!


----------



## dieseldog (14 August 2012)

I weighed my lorry at my local tip - it cost me £5.  I took it fully loaded apart from my horse.  Confirmed that I can take 2 legally with all my rubbish (7.5t).


----------



## smurf (14 August 2012)

Yep, local tip is cheapest, but if you want a very rough idea (and I know people will tell me this is not accurate) but look at your documents from last MOT and the sheet with the brake test on has the two axel weights from when you have had it sat in the rollers. It's very rough but add the two together and you can get a rough estimate.


----------



## ROG (14 August 2012)

smurf said:



			Yep, local tip is cheapest, but if you want a very rough idea (and I know people will tell me this is not accurate) but look at your documents from last MOT and the sheet with the brake test on has the two axel weights from when you have had it sat in the rollers. It's very rough but add the two together and you can get a rough estimate.
		
Click to expand...

If they have been weighed accurately then adding those two together will give you the unladen weight at that time - that is how VOSA do it on their axle weighing weighbridges


----------



## smurf (14 August 2012)

ROG said:



			If they have been weighed accurately then adding those two together will give you the unladen weight at that time - that is how VOSA do it on their axle weighing weighbridges
		
Click to expand...

Yes, then take the unlaiden weight from the GVW and you get an 'estimate' of the payload.

So as an example,  for mine the weight of axel 1 is 4900kg and axel 2 is 3450kg so add together is 8350kg and the GVW is 19000kg (19T) so I have a payload of 10650kg and as I am stalled for 5 horses that is plenty as a decent horse is about 700kg so I would still be 7t under weight with 5 horses on


----------

